# 2000 yamaha 40 2 stroke Frustration level 100



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

When you say everything was replaced, does that include the fuel pump?


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Tank has been re cleaned, new fuel hose, new fittings, new bulb, fuel pump, new fuel lines from pump to carbs, prime start solenoid body has been cleaned and new gasket and diaghram , all carburetor components have been cleaned and replaced with what comes in a rebuild kit, and everything put back to spec also sync and link has been done twice. The only thing suspect to me would be the fitting at the motor where the quick disconnect is which i will be by passed this afternoon.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I can see why you're frustrated. I don't have an explanation for the instances when it won't shut off. I would have said fuel pump on the rest of the issues, but that should have been resolved with the new pump unless they sold you a new-old-stock pump that sat on the shelf too long. If the diaphragm gets brittle, they'll crap out instantly.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s a question you won’t want to hear… did you do a compression test on both cylinders?


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Here’s a question you won’t want to hear… did you do a compression test on both cylinders?


Check your 10 pin connector for corrosion. Sometimes people remove the oil tank forgetting to reconnect the black wire which is the ground.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Here’s a question you won’t want to hear… did you do a compression test on both cylinders?


Compression is as follows 131#1 129#2 130#3


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

bonitoman said:


> Check your 10 pin connector for corrosion. Sometimes people remove the oil tank forgetting to reconnect the black wire which is the ground.


Checked and rechecked


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

I may have found the problem, cut/slit in the positive/signal wire to the prime start solenoid which is tied to the stator or bottom plate, still digging though


----------

